# Would you pay for these commercial photos?



## jbamg55 (Oct 23, 2012)

OK so I had a meeting with several professional photographers. This one guy took one of my products away and photographed it for free. The result was the bottom photo titled 'e-mail sample'.  I was sold on the image as the photo had a uniform color and good lighting all round.
With this in mind I gave him the job and he spent 2 days with me taking photographs. Yesterday he handed me 3 dvd disks and the results I think are awful. I only think this because I have compared the photos to the photo he took for free and the some professional photos that were taken several years ago by someone else.
I would really appreciate it if anyone with any professional experience could look at the photos and tell me what they think?
Another thing I am really worried about is that if I choose not to accept the photos I will not pay him so I am worried about him suing me. Looking at this situation what do you guys think?


----------



## theraven (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't see any pictures?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

theraven said:


> I don't see any pictures?



+1


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

I suspect they are here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...07-would-you-pay-these-commercial-photos.html


----------

